# Needed ... sorce for Fiber Washers ...



## Willee (Feb 19, 2015)

Atlas quit making and selling these long ago.
I use them quite a lot in the 7mm pens as highlight rings.
Is there another source for them?

If not then I see an oppertunity for one of the pen turner supplyers to contact Atlas Fiber and have some made up ... They still have the dies I bet.
I would order 1000 of each color if available.

Willee


----------



## Nikitas (Feb 19, 2015)

What are they made of? I might be able to make them for you.
Brian


----------



## monophoto (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a thought - JoAnn and other fabric/craft stores sell colored felt. 

Could you make your own from felt?  I get the impression that you glue the washers between blanks so that they form accent rings when the blanks are later turned into pens.  Could you punch a hole in the felt that fits over the brass tube, and then glue short blank onto brass tubes with small squares of felt between them.  If you use medium or thin CA to glue these together, the CA will saturate the felt essentially creating fiber-reinforced acrylic washers when they are finally turned.


----------



## KenV (Feb 19, 2015)

I could not tell which material at atlas fiber you have been using -- 

but cutting sheets on the band saw is a work around -- not as handy, but minimum order quantity for runs of washers will probably be deadly or the unit cost will be high.


----------



## Willee (Feb 19, 2015)

The washers are made of a hard fiber material that cut and finished nicely. 
They were custom sized for the 7MM pen tubes.
They could be used on other kits by drilling them out.

I use a lot of them in my slimline pens to accent various rings.
Here is a photo of a pen using the black washers on either side of the brass washers to accent them from the wood.
To make them out of thin veneer would take a lot of time and special tooling.

Willee


----------



## Nikitas (Feb 19, 2015)

How thick is the material...Looks to be about .06 thick.


----------



## rholiday (Feb 19, 2015)

Not sure if these would work -- 5/16 id, 3/4 od fiber washers, various colors.
Found them on Timeless Tatto Supply, the category is coil core washers.
Link -- http://timelesstattoosupply.com/timeless/shop/category.aspx/coil-core-washers/6/

If these aren't the correct size or type, maybe they could point you in the right direction.

Bob


----------



## BocoteMark (Feb 19, 2015)

McMaster Carr sells fiber washers in red and gray.  They also sell hard fiber gasket material, not sure what colors.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 19, 2015)

A set of gasket punches would put you in business to make any size!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree get some punches and you are set. Black and white acrylic is readily available in any thickness. Stands up alot better when making segmented pens in my opinion. As far as colors go Woodcraft sell colored veneers in the other colors you show. That is plenty thin enough or can be stacked. But a punch set would be needed.


----------



## IowaBob (Feb 19, 2015)

try this
Felt Washers | eBay


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 19, 2015)

might be able to use these to cut them out of sheet material.  Knockout Punch Kit - Knockout Punches at Harbor Freight Tools  Just a thought.  1/2, 3/4, 1 inch should do the trick


----------



## Willee (Feb 19, 2015)

IowaBob said:


> try this
> Felt Washers | eBay



Bob it would take a lot of super glue to stabilize felt washers and get them to hold a finish.

Willee


----------



## Willee (Feb 19, 2015)

Edward Cypher said:


> might be able to use these to cut them out of sheet material.  Knockout Punch Kit - Knockout Punches at Harbor Freight Tools  Just a thought.  1/2, 3/4, 1 inch should do the trick



I have tried punching out veneer washers with a punch set and it usually cracks the veneer.
Cutting veneer with an exacto knife after drilling the holes with brass tubing works best but that is a very slow process.

Willee


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 21, 2015)

As an alternative use the punches on plastic containers...I 've used plastic coffee cans an their lids is inlay.  Also have use stacked up colored craft paper...I do understand however that the washers would greatly simplify the process


----------



## Rockytime (Feb 21, 2015)

Drill a 7mm hole in a short length of Acrylic rod and part off thin washers. I don't know a source but a friend gave me a few short pieces of colored Acrylic. There is a red, maroon, blue and yellow. They are clear but I think would work well for your purpose if you can find a source.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 21, 2015)

I loved those Willee. I bought maybe 500  of them once. I have just a few left. They were white, red, blue, black, orange, and green.  Best I remember Woodturningz sold them.  Wow..that was a long time ago. You and I may be the only ones that have used them. Good to see you back.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Willee said:


> Atlas quit making and selling these long ago.
> I use them quite a lot in the 7mm pens as highlight rings.
> Is there another source for them?
> 
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2015)

Willee said:


> Edward Cypher said:
> 
> 
> > might be able to use these to cut them out of sheet material.  Knockout Punch Kit - Knockout Punches at Harbor Freight Tools  Just a thought.  1/2, 3/4, 1 inch should do the trick
> ...



That is wood veneer. yes that will crack. You need to cut with either a veneer saw or an exacto knife. The wood veneer that Woodcraft sells is not that thin and is stabilized to the point the color was drawn through it. When you say slow, how many are you making that need washers???


----------



## ttm7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Atlas Fibre Company | G10 FR4 | Melamine | Glass Epoxy | Phenolic


----------



## ELA (Mar 25, 2015)

You might try some of the knife maker's supply companys.  They sell the material in sheets to use to dress up knife handles.


----------

